

Cue (formerly Greplin) has closed - dbin78
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/10/03/intelligent-personal-assistant-app-cue-formerly-known-as-greplin-shuts-down/

======
swatkat
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6487042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6487042)

